# HQX Extractions...?



## White-Knight (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi there, 

I am trying my best to access the drivers for my Lexicon MX200 (Music Tech Outboard Gear) to run with my Mac. Are there any programs which can actually EXTRACT .hqx files?

This needs to be run on an Intel Based Mac!

Thanks alot peeps
White Knight


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2007)

Stuffit Expander

But unlikely to run on an Intel Mac.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 29, 2007)

White-Knight said:


> ... Are there any programs which can actually EXTRACT .hqx files?
> 
> This needs to be run on an Intel Based Mac!
> 
> ...


.hqx is the extension for Binhex-ed files. It is not an encapsulation format, it is an encoding format. This is a scheme for encoding the 8-bit bytes of dual-forked Macintosh files into 7-bit ASCII text. This allows Mac files to be transported and stored on virtually any filesystem in existence.

*Stuffit Expander* is Universal Binary and will handle .hqx files on Intel-based Macs just fine.


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2007)

I meant the extracted drivers may not work on OS X, not Stuffit.

.hqx files are for a pre OS X system


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2007)

That's the second thread I see today with the answer from bobw _before_ the question of the thread starter. Are we in some sort of Star Trek time continuum problem?


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2007)

Don't know. I let Scott know about this.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 29, 2007)

fryke said:


> That's the second thread I see today with the answer from bobw _before_ the question of the thread starter. Are we in some sort of Star Trek time continuum problem?


It's Hiro, that Japanese kid on _Heroes_.


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2007)

I... don't think so. It's that Star Trek thing. Definitely. We have to rearrange some glowing plastic things or something. Geordi fixed tons of problems by rearranging those.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 29, 2007)

You might be right. It seems that Hiro has lost his power to change space and time.


----------



## Flying Meat (Jan 29, 2007)

He's Carnak!!!

Hi-yohhh!


----------



## macbri (Jan 30, 2007)

fryke said:


> We have to rearrange some glowing plastic things or something. Geordi fixed tons of problems by rearranging those.


If _that_ doesn't work, re-routing something or other past the primary coupling thingy seems to work wonders also.....


----------



## fryke (Jan 30, 2007)

But he _does_ have the katana now, doesn't he? (Hiro, not Geordi...)


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, he does.


----------



## White-Knight (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks guys!

MX-Edit thankfully works fine (phew) and I got stuffit too! thanks alot peeps  and yeah! Something is goin on. bobw u got a delorian at ya workstation to see into the future or somethin?


----------



## bobw (Jan 30, 2007)

Just a little voodoo


----------



## fryke (Jan 30, 2007)

Btw.: Hiro does _not_ have the katana yet. What he's lugging around is still the fake.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, that's right.


----------

